# Occupational Therapists in NZ



## 630906

Hello

I'm a British OT and I'm currently looking into relocating to NZ within the next year or two. I would love to chat to other OTs who have moved over to work/live, to see how you have found things and to maybe gain a few nuggets of advice.

Many thanks and look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## escapedtonz

Even said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm a British OT and I'm currently looking into relocating to NZ within the next year or two. I would love to chat to other OTs who have moved over to work/live, to see how you have found things and to maybe gain a few nuggets of advice.
> 
> Many thanks and look forward to hearing from you.


Given up on the Canada dream ?

Unfortunately, although Occupational Therapist is considered a skilled occupation in NZ it is not currently on any of the three skill shortage lists, therefore you won't be able to score any bonus points for having qualifications, skills and experience in this occupation.
This may result in you struggling to meet the eligibility criteria for a Resident visa application via the skilled migrant route. You need 140 points to guarantee selection. Any lower without a job offer you have virtually zero chance of ever having the EOI selected.
To enter NZ via this route, you would need a job offer which will give you much needed extra points for the EOI or the job offer would enable you to secure a temporary working visa.
Since it is a medical profession you would also require professional registration in NZ before you could practice, which also means you must take the IELTS academic test and score a minimum 7.0 overall. This requirement is for the medical registration and not immigration, although it would also provide the necessary evidence to Immigration that you meet the basic English language requirement.

Another issue is that an employer would also have to justify offering you employment over someone already in NZ and with the right to work since the occupation isn't on any of the skill shortage lists. This justification is to Immigration NZ. They would have to provide evidence that they have advertised the post in NZ but have been unable to fill the post with an NZ citizen or migrant already in NZ with a valid visa to work.


----------



## 630906

NZ and Canada are both on my radar in equal measure. I have spoken to the relevant people very recently and I've been advised I'd have to go straight down the residency route at present, which is obviously a big decision. 

The area I work in is struggling to recruit within NZ, although that could obviously change. Like every other OT I would have to register with my professional body and that's why I'm hoping to chat to OTs already over there about their experiences of the whole process.

This is all exploration, who knows what the future holds....


----------

